# Good Preschools



## adokhan

Hi all, I'm in search of a GOOD preschool (preferably in Maadi) for my 2 1/2 year old son. I want a school that has a mix of children and teachers who actually know what they're doing. I know there are a ton of preschools and nurseries, but so many of them, unfortunately, are just a drop-spot for parents and the kids aren't really looked after properly. Any advice/suggestions are more than welcome!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Have a read of the Cairo recommendations at the top of the page I have posted a pre school there


----------



## Sonrisa

Can I not recommend one?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sonrisa said:


> Can I not recommend one?




Hi


Yes of course you can, you are a regular poster not someone who has joined just to recommend a school/business etc that they are involved in

Maiden


----------



## adokhan

Thank you Maiden, I have inquired at the preschool on your list...I'm hoping for more feedback from parents as well


----------



## Sonrisa

I have been with the Irish Nursery for the last three years, first with my daugther and now with my son and over this time I have come to the realisation that there are serious issues about this nursery that managment will need to address.

Facilities are fantastic and I have nothing but praise about the teachers. Bad managment, overcrowding and wrong policies are for me the main problems.

I have been trying to change my son, but I cant find a place with french for him in maadi, but I only take him for three or four hours per day so he can get the exposure to a language that we rarely speak at home but that he will need academically next year when he goes into the french lycee. I pick him up a lot earlier than finishig time because I have become very uncomfortable with the idea of leaving him in the nursery for too long. 

I strongly do not recommend this nursery. 

I heard really good things about Small talk and Preschool years.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sonrisa said:


> I have been with the Irish Nursery for the last three years, first with my daugther and now with my son and over this time I have come to the realisation that there are serious issues about this nursery that managment will need to address.
> 
> Facilities are fantastic and I have nothing but praise about the teachers. Bad managment, overcrowding and wrong policies are for me the main problems.
> 
> I have been trying to change my son, but I cant find a place with french for him in maadi, but I only take him for three or four hours per day so he can get the exposure to a language that we rarely speak at home but that he will need academically next year when he goes into the french lycee. I pick him up a lot earlier than finishig time because I have become very uncomfortable with the idea of leaving him in the nursery for too long.
> 
> I strongly do not recommend this nursery.
> 
> I heard really good things about Small talk and Preschool years.




Have to admit I know someone who works at the school teaching English and English is not her first language nor does she speak it very well and what she does speak is with a heavy accent and of course she is not a teacher just someone who can speak a little English.


----------



## adokhan

Thanks for your input; I too have some issues with the running of Irish...like you it's a place I would put my son for a few hours a day, or a few days per week to gain social exposure, but I don't think I'd leave him there full time. It's unfortunate really......I have a friend who used to teach there and she always felt like it was run most like a business, management always looking for ways to gain money from the parents.




Sonrisa said:


> I have been with the Irish Nursery for the last three years, first with my daugther and now with my son and over this time I have come to the realisation that there are serious issues about this nursery that managment will need to address.
> 
> Facilities are fantastic and I have nothing but praise about the teachers. Bad managment, overcrowding and wrong policies are for me the main problems.
> 
> I have been trying to change my son, but I cant find a place with french for him in maadi, but I only take him for three or four hours per day so he can get the exposure to a language that we rarely speak at home but that he will need academically next year when he goes into the french lycee. I pick him up a lot earlier than finishig time because I have become very uncomfortable with the idea of leaving him in the nursery for too long.
> 
> I strongly do not recommend this nursery.
> 
> I heard really good things about Small talk and Preschool years.


----------

